# Shark Week!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone else enjoy watching shark week?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I AM! I just watched that monsterfish one with sharks.. I love sharks to bits but realized I am petrified of them. I only discovered that when I went swimming in the ocean for the first time. lol


----------

